# Ethanol Production Simplified.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

University of Illinois.....From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/11/new-research-at-u-of-illinois-could-make-ethanol-production-more-efficient-and-economic-2016-11-24/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=b89eac4671-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-b89eac4671-296641129


----------

